
Ask HN: Good use of free $300 credit on Google Cloud Platform - reacharavindh
By signing up, I got a $300 credit for Google Cloud platform that expires in 60 days. I plan to spend a small portion of it playing around with most of their cloud services. Looking for ideas to spend this free cloud power in the next 60 days and hopefully learn something new.. 
Not planning to spend it on bitcoin mining or anything of that sort. Making money is not the goal. 
Looking for something fun to create.
======
tostaki
The google documention is a good starting point you can find some real world
examples.

I like working with the google deployment manager, it's easy to use and
powerful. You could, for a start, setup a webserver in an instance group with
autoscalling and load balancing. [https://cloud.google.com/deployment-
manager/docs/](https://cloud.google.com/deployment-manager/docs/)

Then load test it using Kubernetes.
[https://cloud.google.com/solutions/distributed-load-
testing-...](https://cloud.google.com/solutions/distributed-load-testing-
using-kubernetes)

Another article that seems fun :
[https://cloud.google.com/solutions/automated-build-images-
wi...](https://cloud.google.com/solutions/automated-build-images-with-jenkins-
kubernetes)

